# Park Duck Mount!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

You know it's kind of strange. After being apart of nodakoutdoors for years, it's obvious to me...The Mallard is King in North Dakota! However, very few people have them mounted! Wood Ducks, Can's, Geese, Pintails and other divers make up most of my customer birds. Well, here's a nice Mallard that NDWaterfowler had me put together for him! Thanks for checkin' out!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice!!! :beer:

I hate to nit-pick, but the head seems wierd for some reason. :-?


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Nice bird Rick.
Before I even read the first reply I was thinking that is one of the best mallard heads I have seen. For me, it always seems the majority of the heads on mounted mallards dont look right. That one does IMO.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Rick you never seize to amaze me..... :beer: awesome bird!


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

Very nicely done Rick.... I too like the way you have the head done on this one.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey guys...thanks for the kind words. I like to work off live reference pictures. As you can see by these three drakes in this photo...They all have a different look. I was going for the look of the 2nd drake. A more full plump, I just got done feeding my *** off look. One things for sure, Mallards heads in flight all vary, much like opinions! Thanks again for checking out!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

The mount is great, that duck however looks like it was shot by a loser. Who shot it?


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Nice job Rick! That may be the best mallard mount I've seen. I always threaten to take a big November mallard to the taxidermist but I never actually do it. I do know this, if I ever do break down and send one in, I know who will get it.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Very Nice Rick!

I like the head shape you created. :wink:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I see what you mean Rick. I just always think of them as the bottom one.

Again, awesome job. :thumb:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Wait till you guys see my Buffle Head.........


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Rick did you ever get Justins (Justund223) hen mallard with the greenhead in??? Really curious to see how that one comes out...the picture i have isnt that good...and i'm hoping that it turns out just as good as the one youve posted above!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Pretty!!!


----------



## TheSwamper (Apr 25, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

that is a gorgeous mount


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Nicely done bud! I can't wait to see it in person, thanks again! It will look good in the family room!

Chris


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I love the angle of the body and the head looks great! Chris that surely will look fantastic in your house!


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

ndwaterfowler said:


> Nicely done bud! I can't wait to see it in person, thanks again! It will look good in the family room!
> 
> Chris


i thought you loser sotas dont like to shoot ducks? haha Nice bird


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

ndwaterfowler said:


> Nicely done bud! I can't wait to see it in person, thanks again! It will look good in the family room!
> 
> Chris


i thought you loser sotas dont like to shoot ducks? haha Nice bird


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

those eyes from van ****? and whered u order ur body, and did u leave the head in? or is that a fake one? i really like ur mount! very nice job, i love the wings! have u ever tried the curling iron method on the wing-tips to show back pressure? this mount obviously doesn't need it, but if uv'e tried it, let me know how it works. and if i were u, that mal would definatly be entered in a competition, i simply can't find anything wrong with it!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks awsome Rick!


----------

